# ATTN: Piratecat!



## Knightfall (Aug 17, 2006)

Piratecat,

If you read this then can you send me an e-mail at rblezard AT telusplanet DOT net. I need to ask you a question about Eversink. No rush. whenever you have a moment is fine. (I lost your e-mail address.)

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2006)

How to contact a moderator


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 18, 2006)

I am your Eversink monkey! Email sent.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I am your Eversink monkey! Email sent.




Heh!


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 18, 2006)

"Look at this" *BANG* "An undead monkey. Bet you won't find one of those anywhere else" - Captain Jack Sparrow, Pirates of the Carribean II


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> "Look at this" *BANG* "An undead monkey. Bet you won't find one of those anywhere else" - Captain Jack Sparrow, Pirates of the Carribean II




That was an awesome scene.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2006)

P'Cat,

The end result of your help can be found here...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3014638#post3014638

KF72


----------



## Henry (Aug 18, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That was an awesome scene.




Bu 'tis de paymen' tfaihr?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> Bu 'tis de paymen' tfaihr?




Yes.  Think about how much fun you could have with an undead monkey.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 24, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes.  Think about how much fun you could have with an undead monkey.



I don't know why, but Dog, that sounded _really_ dirty


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, Robert!


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 24, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but Dog, that sounded _really_ dirty




Hehe.  Totally was not meant to be.  I could have worded it slightly different to make it worse, but I had chose not to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 25, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Totally was not meant to be.  I could have worded it slightly different to make it worse, but I had chose not to.




The version you had was bad enough.....


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 29, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The version you had was bad enough.....



I concure


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 29, 2006)

Our language must be bad if we can look at simple, normal, statements, and think bad thoughts about it.  It happens way too often nowadays...

And I swear I didn't mean anything bad!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 29, 2006)

too much Beavis & Butthead.  

uh huh huh huh, you said "do"...


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 31, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Our language must be bad if we can look at simple, normal, statements, and think bad thoughts about it.  It happens way too often nowadays...
> 
> And I swear I didn't mean anything bad!



LIAR!!! HERETIC!!! *BURN HIM!!!*


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 31, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> LIAR!!! HERETIC!!! *BURN HIM!!!*




Hehe.  You'd have to come down here to Minneapolis to do that.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  You'd have to come down here to Minneapolis to do that.



You don't often get the chance to say that, do you?  Not much above Minneapolis.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 31, 2006)

well, canada.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 31, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 1, 2006)

that reminds me of a joke:

Q: Why is Canada better than the US?
A: 'Cause we're *bigger* and *on top*!

Funny how we are so easily forgotten. Dog Moon is a Canada-denier


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 3, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Funny how we are so easily forgotten. Dog Moon is a Canada-denier




I think there'd have to be something in Canada for me to want to deny for me to be a Canda-denier.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 4, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think there'd have to be something in Canada for me to want to deny for me to be a Canda-denier.



How about all of our great beer? Oh, and a (legal!) drinking age of 18


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 4, 2006)

Canada has great beer?

Oh, and the drinking age would mean something if I wasn't already over 21.  

Why isn't this thread dead yet!?


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Canada has great beer?



Well, I'd like to think so 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, and the drinking age would mean something if I wasn't already over 21.



Curses! My plot is _ruined_! And, for some reason, I thought you were <21... oh well 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Why isn't this thread dead yet!?



Undead Monkey Disease?


----------

